# Football/sport-themed metro stations?



## Celeborn (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

I was wondering, can you think of any football/sport-themed metro stations around the world, similar to Zenit station in Russia's St. Petersburg, or CSKA/Spartak in Moscow? I'm doing a little research for a future stadium project and any help would be priceless to me! Thank you.


----------

